# 1993 Itasca Sundancer



## dpar71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi!
We are the proud new owners of a beautiful 1993 Itasca Sundancer.  However, we need to obtain a wiring diagram of the fuse box.  Can anyone help or tell us where to obtain the information?  It is a Ford F-350.
Thank you in advance,
Happy RVing!
Deb


----------



## C Nash (Apr 9, 2006)

1993 Itasca Sundancer

Deb, welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new rv.  Do you need a diagram for the Ford chassic or the RV? Have you tried calling Itasca?


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 10, 2006)

1993 Itasca Sundancer

You should be able to get the chassi book from Ford and the Itasca book from Winnebago.  The wiring diagrams may not be available from Ford but Winnebago has all their diagrams from way back. You will need to find the data plate that is close to the drivers seat (either on the door panel, behind the seat or on the drivers side overhead.  It has a group of numbers you will need to have when you call in.  Write all of them down along with there designators (ie. serial#, model # ect.)  You will need all of them.


----------



## dpar71 (Apr 14, 2006)

1993 Itasca Sundancer

Thanks!  We are in the learning process but want to learn right, the first time   This information will guide us in the right direction.  
Appreciate the help,
Deb  (Happy Easter)


----------

